# Pathetic moan .......



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Today has been a pain in the ass.....................

#1
some bugger has been using my screwdrivers to open cardboad boxes :evil: - only find out when the BLUNT blade slipped and kebabed my finger!!!! The finger will probably fall off :twisted:

#2
boss caught me out with a crap joke (via a link that was in the joke section here may I add) and I fell for it  - problem is, if I try to get him back, I'll probably get my P45 in the post :evil:

#3
wash, polished and waxed the car at the beginning of this week ........... looked fantastic, glass finish . Went back to the car after work, now covered in bird poo :twisted:

#4
realised that I hadn't put my new tax disc on display, thought I'd have nothing better to do but to swap them over ................. bl**dy TT tax disc holder thingy - can't get the disc lined up properly and I keep dropping the screws!!! Backing plate only on with 2 screws until I have the patience to fiddle ablut with it :evil:

#5
went to the supermarket, parked miles away from everybody, all on my own ................. going back to the car to see an old dearie squeezing out her drivers door next to me ............... she had the whole car park to choose a space in ...................... and she had one of those stupid "P" driver tags on the back  :evil:

#6
ripped 2 pairs of tights  :evil:

arggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 
:evil: :evil: :evil:

Hev x
<ahhhh, that's better>


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Where do we start...?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

go on ........ you know you want to :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I could start by saying I thought it read "pathetic man" but then thought "nah...... surely not"


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> I could start by saying I thought it read "pathetic man" but then thought "nah...... surely not"


Don't get me started on THAT subject :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

he seen sense then?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

No6 .......
Who ripped your tights off twice      :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> No6 .......
> Who ripped your tights off twice      :wink:


And were teeth involved?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ach shut-up ya whingin' moaning bint!

oh i'll get a bollocking for that one!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> he seen sense then?


he saw sense? more like I did!!!!! women are allowed to be moddy, men are NOT!



davidg said:


> No6 .......
> Who ripped your tights off twice      :wink:


two separate pairs :roll:



saint said:


> And were teeth involved?


not that I'm aware of 

and as for YOU jacTT225...................

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

aye, what, eh, ootside now!

J - hold the coats!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Ach shut-up ya whingin' moaning bint!
> 
> oh i'll get a bollocking for that one!


and if you think HE is gonna save ya ...................
<chocolate fire-gurard springs to mind!>










Hev x :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Why do I always get picked on!!? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Why do I always get picked on!!? :?


cos I couldn't be arsed trying to find a suitable pic for your partner in crime ............. give me time tho :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

crime - yes, but partner?!?!! Feg off, at best, drinking buddie at worst the tosser who keeps me up on MSN till silly times in the morning!

And he's a Cider drinker, I mean, come on.

Anyway don't try and turn us against each other just coz you're in a grumpy mood! You chicks, sheesh!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> crime - yes, but partner?!?!! Feg off, at best, drinking buddie at worst the tosser who keeps me up on MSN till silly times in the morning!


hahahahaha - back-tracking now? :lol:



jacTT225 said:


> And he's a Cider drinker, I mean, come on.


  - and he calls himself a bloke!!!!



jacTT225 said:


> Anyway don't try and turn us against each other just coz you're in a grumpy mood! You chicks, sheesh!


 :roll: - no grumpy mood here darling ............... I got it off my chest on page 1  on the other hand, I don't mind lighting the fuse ................ :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG I cant believe it!

You're female

And you have screwdrivers!

WTF?

What next, changing fuses yourself eh, eh, p1ssing against the wall?

:wink: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

now don't start teasing us, talking about things off your chest. [shudder]

:twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

and snips 
and pliers 
and a stanley knife
and files
and nut drivers (2 sets)
and millions of screws
and shrink wrap
and tips
and nose pads
and nylon cord
and a glorified hair-dryer
and ..........


Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> What next, changing fuses yourself eh, eh, p1ssing against the wall?


changing a fuse - nae bother ............ so long as it's one of those wee cylinder thingies

p1ssing against a wall? -








  

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank God you didn't try to open the box with the stanley knife
[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> now don't start teasing us, talking about things off your chest. [shudder]
> 
> :twisted:











:roll: :wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> and snips
> and pliers
> and a stanley knife
> and files
> ...


What next? Women presenting Footy on telly?

Whats that you say?

They do already?

OMG tell me its not true.

It is?

Nooooooooo.

And my local doesnt have a tap room anymore and im expected to be in touch with my feminine side, arrghhh! Its getting ridiculous, before long they will be telling us we cant smack our wives about a bit if they step out of line ffs!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Thank God you didn't try to open the box with the stanley knife
> [smiley=behead.gif]


but I've got 2 stanley knifes :roll: ............. one for opening boxes (the blade is crap) and the other for trimming plastic lugs (I'm the only one in our place who has the skill to do it without damaging lenses - but I insist that it is kept ultra, mega, lethally sharp, touch it and I;ll take your hands off!) :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God you didn't try to open the box with the stanley knife
> ...


I thought you were an optician not a plastic surgeon :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> And my local doesnt have a tap room anymore and im expected to be in touch with my feminine side, arrghhh! Its getting ridiculous, before long they will be telling us we cant smack our wives about a bit if they step out of line ffs!


Tap dancing!!!! Great fun 

Smack your wife if you like, but be prepared to get smacked back :twisted:



Wallsendmag II said:


> I thought you were an optician not a plastic surgeon :wink:


you thought correct - tools of the trade :roll: - ok, knacker my tools and I'll poke your eyes out!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just when you started talking of shaping plastic lugs I thought you had taken up a new trade


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> OMG I cant believe it!
> 
> You're female
> 
> ...


You saw the pic then!! :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> and snips
> and pliers
> and a stanley knife
> and files
> ...


All endoresed by Desperate Housewives!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> and millions of screws
> 
> 
> Hev x


Really :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> All endoresed by Desperate Housewives!!


No housewife here 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

tart then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > and millions of screws
> ...


and the number of times I've ended up on the floor looking for a screw ...................  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Martell?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> tart then


I wear too many clothes to be that!

Hev x :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Martell?


Never been ............. although I've heard about the reputation 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > now don't start teasing us, talking about things off your chest. [shudder]
> ...


old?, steady! ;-)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

^ he's younger!! Though.... am sure if we did a combined age..... he knows what am on about... I'd win in term of youthfulness!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


little wonder your customers all need glasses talking like that!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hev + tights = Shattered Illusion!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Even though this is the flame room - thank fuck for all things Off TTopic!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Hev + tights = Shattered Illusion!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'll save you....... think Last Of The Summer Wine!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

biatch


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Hev + tights = Shattered Illusion!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


there there, don't worry ........................ only when I'm wearing a suit 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Hev + tights = Shattered Illusion!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Knight in shining armour eh?
I've told you already, no booze on a school night!

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Too late for that!!! Am almost at the Pot Noodle stage!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


you are BOTH older than me!!!!! 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Too late for that!!! Am almost at the Pot Noodle stage!!


you've got it baaaaaaaaaad!

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hev said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Hev + tights = Shattered Illusion!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


As in 'birthday'? God, it gets worse!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Poor me cooncil worker....... :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


hehehehehe - you have to wait until August for THAT!

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Poor me cooncil worker....... :roll:


huh?

anyway, is it not about time you stopped breastfeeding? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

see....see.....see......say no more.... prove that's not you!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> see....see.....see......say no more.... prove that's not you!


mine were black :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Poor me cooncil worker....... :roll:
> ...


Yup - and here was me thinking joggers had it bad!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > see....see.....see......say no more.... prove that's not you!
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


it's all in the support!

Hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Today has been a pain in the ass.....................
> 
> #1
> some bugger has been using my screwdrivers to open cardboad boxes :evil: - only find out when the BLUNT blade slipped and kebabed my finger!!!! The finger will probably fall off :twisted:
> ...


What a hard life you have. Why not go shopping to cheer yourself up. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

garyc said:


> What a hard life you have. Why not go shopping to cheer yourself up. :wink:


Only time that worked for me was when I bought the TT :roll:

Hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > What a hard life you have. Why not go shopping to cheer yourself up. :wink:
> ...


Well if it's making you miserable, just sell it. Don't be weighed down by your possessions.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

garyc said:


> Well if it's making you miserable, just sell it. Don't be weighed down by your possessions.


only the tax disc holder is pi$$ing me off - think it may appear on e-bay soon :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it's making you miserable, just sell it. Don't be weighed down by your possessions.
> ...


Tell me about it new tax and new parking permit within a month of each other :evil:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


road tax, insurance, 2nd service AND Gaydon   

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Service...? Hrmm.....


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> Service...? Hrmm.....


You've never kept it long enough to need a service have you :?: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Running out of time though - current car, note how I include current :wink: , is going to be 2 this autumn.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Running out of time though - current car, note how I include current :wink: , is going to be 2 this autumn.


go on spill ....... you know you want to tell us ............. what you got planned?

Hev x
(mine will be 2 tommorrow)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Running out of time though - current car, note how I include current :wink: , is going to be 2 this autumn.
> ...


 Only two and yo have had two services


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wimmin drivers - high heels with lead in them!! She thinks she's special 'cos people are always taking her picture...... sat nav obviously is not setup right.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


  
what can I say, I love driving it 8)

Hev x
- not had second service yet............ due in 400 miles :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> wimmin drivers - high heels with lead in them!! She thinks she's special 'cos people are always taking her picture...... sat nav obviously is not setup right.


who?.............. does my hair look ok? 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

So still got yer grumpy pants on today Hev, on no, I remember, it's Friday, you seldom ware any....... :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> So still got yer grumpy pants on today Hev, on no, I remember, it's Friday, you seldom ware any....... :twisted:


by god I've got BIG grumpy pants on now!!!!! :x :x :x

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

high waisters............... wooohooo

well.... that's my weekend ruined!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Have to say this is getting towards a decent moan ,reading the other thread i dont blame you .
ps do you buy the tights in bulk? :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > So still got yer grumpy pants on today Hev, on no, I remember, it's Friday, you seldom ware any....... :twisted:
> ...


mu ha ha ha ha....... MU HA HA HA HA


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Have to say this is getting towards a decent moan ,reading the other thread i dont blame you .
> ps do you buy the tights in bulk? :lol:


You trying to say I don't make a good enough effort at whinging!!!! :twisted: You men think that you have it hard having to put up with us women, but it is us who have the hard life - you moan if we moan............. you moan if we DON'T moan :x, can't bloody win :?

argggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Now you've got me started :evil: :evil: :evil:

Hev x :roll: 
- think I'm gonna have to buy in bulk ......... serves me right for not being a lady! (either that or use stockings instead - only have to replace one leg at a time )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> high waisters............... wooohooo
> 
> well.... that's my weekend ruined!


are you kidding ............................ chisties!!!!! :evil:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


now I'm really worried .................................. I can't believe you lot are fantising about BIG pants 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> (either that or use stockings instead - only have to replace one leg at a time )


[flushed smilie fanning brow]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> (either that or use stockings instead - only have to replace one leg at a time )


That sounds like a plan :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah Friday night entertainment...... it's like bear baiting...just a little more modern :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

bear or bare?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

where is the icon for <shudder>


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > (either that or use stockings instead - only have to replace one leg at a time )
> ...





Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > (either that or use stockings instead - only have to replace one leg at a time )
> ...





saint said:


> Ah Friday night entertainment...... it's like bear baiting...just a little more modern :wink:


ahem .............. who's the bear?!

Hev x :-*


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I love you guys too :roll: 









Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Have to say this is getting towards a decent moan ,reading the other thread i dont blame you .
> ...


You could always write to McCartneys ex to be, she always has an extra stocking left over!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


you trying to imply that I'm legless?!

Hev x :roll:


----------

